

Your Cardio Routine Is Making You Fat - mandeepj
http://health.yahoo.net/experts/yahoo-spotlight/why-your-cardio-routine-making-you-fat#.UdiTmMEWzds.facebook

======
dethtron5000
FTA - "He has been a regular guest on The Dr. Oz Show, The View, CNN, and Fox
News, to name a few." That alone should cast doubt on the article's claims.

------
fractalcat
This is uninformed, dangerous and wrong. Author should go back to school or
crack open a first-year-med physiology textbook and learn how metabolism
works. The article isn't even internally consistent.

------
aconz2
leading questions, over-generalizations, unsupported claims. its articles like
these that spread like viruses on the internet and leads to lots of poor
informed people.

~~~
niveus
Actually, the advice in this article is dangerous. While technically, you will
burn muscle if you exercise at a high level for an extended period, this is
because you aren't getting enough calories to support your regimen. People are
so afraid of calories nowadays, they don't realize that your body needs carbs
in order to perform work. The answer isn't to eliminate cardio, which can
boost your immune system and make you feel better overall (unlike what the
article states). The answer is to change your diet to eliminate things like
simple carbs and saturated fats. I'm under 10% body fat and I do both cardio
and weight training and I feel better than I ever did in my 20s. Instead of
simply taking my advice (or the idiot who wrote this article), read up on how
your body's metabolism works and how the different sources of calories are
used for energy and repair. And, damnit, don't be afraid of calories or
cardio, focus on what you're eating.

